# Schoenberg vs. Gorguts



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Which of these artists do you prefer?

*Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 2 *






*Gorguts - Enemies of Compassion *


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moved to non-classical. Such comparisons of classical and non-classical music are better suited for this forum.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Okay, I voted. Now, what's the point?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't know well neither, so I decided not to vote at this moment. The temptation to vote for Gorguts is high though, as schoenbergian dodecaphonism and free atonalism are not my cup of tea, at least for now.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Moved to non-classical. _Such comparisons of classical and non-classical music are better suited for this forum_.


If they have to be made at all...


----------



## chipia (Apr 22, 2021)

So is this about which artist we prefer, or which of these two videos?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Xisten267 said:


> I don't know well neither, so I decided not to vote at this moment. The temptation to vote for Gorguts is high though, as schoenbergian dodecaphonism and free atonalism are not my cup of tea, at least for now.


Most of the Schoenberg quartet no.2 is tonal. I don't know what Gorguts is but I didn't click to find out.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Enemies of Compassion does not inspire my admiration. I also ask, "what is the point?"


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

One of the members of Gorguts is classically trained and heavily influenced by Elliot Carter and Bartok and I find it interesting how they use complex atonality in this medium. 

I like both, and even though I feel like I *should* like Schönberg better my vote goes to Gorguts.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's strange to compare a seven-minute metal song to a four-movement string quartet, especially this one by Schoenberg.

Of course, the question is about personal preference.

I suppose there is some kind of inner structure to Enemies of Compassion, but it sounds like a lot of metal bands: consistent driving beat with occasional rhythmic shifts, driving guitar riffs which emphasize tritones, and a growling singer who is unintelligible. I know there is an art to this, having a friend who is a guitar player in a metal band, but personally, I found the sameness of texture and driving rhythms boring after the first three minutes, so I gave up on it.

While Enemies is emphasizing a tonal center, Schoenberg is renouncing tonal centers. Enemies is centered on a basic pitch and rhythm, while Schoenberg is questioning where to go and ends up in the fourth movement in a new sound language.

I much prefer the Schoenberg and am grateful for the opportunity to hear it again. In comparison, at least from the parts of Enemies I heard before I was bored, Schoenberg is more inventive and reaches farther musically and harmonically. 

But that's just my preference, and I could be wrong.

Update: I just heard all nine minutes. My opinion hasn't changed.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to the Schoenberg quartet about 7-8 times a couple weeks ago. It's a fascinating piece! I especially enjoyed the performance by the Petersen Quartett with Christine Shafer. I've never been a convert to the headbanging metal stuff despite the sophistication and technical challenges. I need some space between the notes. And I don't like guitars played with that much gain and distortion or the aural assault of the relentless drumming styles.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> One of the members of Gorguts is classically trained and heavily influenced by Elliot Carter and Bartok and I find it interesting how they use complex atonality in this medium.
> 
> I like both, and even though I feel like I *should* like Schönberg better my vote goes to Gorguts.


Metal is basically classical bro.


----------

